# John Deere 466 Round Baler Problem



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

Yea i was baling today and it was making pretty bales until i changed the roll of Net wrap then i had nothing but problems after that it wasnt applying the wrap because the knife was not going down to let it feed into the baler the knife is operated by the stupid computer so i have no clue its also a 2000 model


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

It feeding from top of roll?


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

CImpson said:


> Yea i was baling today and it was making pretty bales until i changed the roll of Net wrap then i had nothing but problems after that it wasnt applying the wrap because the knife was not going down to let it feed into the baler the knife is operated by the stupid computer:mad: so i have no clue its also a 2000 model


Your netwrap was getting above your knife. Just pull the netwrap out of your baler and start over. Try not to thread that long of a tail threw your rubber rollers. You only need to leave a little bit of a tail. What my dad taught me to do is take the netwrap and pull it tight and then fold it and put it in between the rubber rollers. The netwrap will spread evenly over the rollers itself.

Some times if you have a problems with the netwrap not cutting shut your pto off and press the wrap button. After its done cycling. Turn your pto back on and press the wrap button again. you might have 5 wraps on the bale but it will cut the netwrap then. It will work perfectly fine after that.

I have sometimes forgot to set my break after i put the netwrap in the baler. Your first bale will cut fine but on the second bale the netwrap will get above the knife.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

Ok Thanks Guys i will go do all this while the hay is still drying thanks alot


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it trying to move? On mine, I could see the display light on the monitor dimming down when the actuator was moving in the wrap cycle. See if you are getting voltage at the actuator

I have had that issue before too. I came to the conclusion that the screw drive was getting stuck from stopping in the same place for umpteen thousands of bales and the motor getting too weak to unjam it from the stop. I took mine apart and buffed and polished and lubed everything up good.

Loosen up the stop to relieve the pressure on the electric actuator and see it it will take off.


----------



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

man of steel said:


> Is it trying to move? On mine, I could see the display light on the monitor dimming down when the actuator was moving in the wrap cycle. See if you are getting voltage at the actuator
> 
> I have had that issue before too. I came to the conclusion that the screw drive was getting stuck from stopping in the same place for umpteen thousands of bales and the motor getting too weak to unjam it from the stop. I took mine apart and buffed and polished and lubed everything up good.
> 
> Loosen up the stop to relieve the pressure on the electric actuator and see it it will take off.


This sounds like this is probably whats wrong with mine because the knife jams and wont go down unless i just hold the manual wrap button then it will and let the wrap feed through but ever since i changed to the new roll of net it hasnt worked automatically at all and i need to get it to working im cutting like 150 acres right now and i need it to work because im already behind on fields because of the rain


----------

